# suggest a digital Camera for  6.5K



## Alive_Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

i am planing to buy a Digital Camera, 

BUDGET : 6500K or LESS
REQUIREMENT :  Basic Photography with high clarity.
Battery Type: Lithium ION Battery
Preferable  : Nikon or Canon.

Please tell me what imp features to focus on, in a digital camera  ???

please suggest the best value for money ... 

any good deal online shopping??

Regards,
AH


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

important feature - 

More optical zoom is better like 4x or 5x
Bigger screen is better like 2.7" or 3"
having image stabilization is better

Canon is better  Get canon A3200


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> important feature -
> 
> More optical zoom is better like 4x or 5x
> Bigger screen is better like 2.7" or 3"
> ...



Any idea about CHDK for A3200???


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 6, 2011)

@sujoyp
if we compare nikon S3100 and canon A3200,which one is better and why?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

canons Digic 4 is fast, there IS is very good I have used it and its better then Sony's...there r lots of picture modes...user interface is simple

I see no image stabilization on nikon model...it will definitely help in low light too


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> canons Digic 4 is fast, there IS is very good I have used it and its better then Sony's...there r lots of picture modes...user interface is simple
> 
> I see no image stabilization on nikon model...it will definitely help in low light too



but for Sensitivity : ISO is 1600 on case of Canon A3200 IS  where as in Nikon S3100 its 3200.
How about this ???


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

ISO 1600 and ISO 3200 is not worth considering in point and shoots....even after ISO1600 the image quality degrades very much

Even in DSLRs I dont go much beyond ISO800 or max ISO 1600


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Oct 7, 2011)

now i have short listed 3 cam

1. Nikon Coolpix S3100.
2. Canon A3200 IS
3. Nikon Coolpix S4150

the only difference betw the two nikon is one is with buttons and other is touch screen.

is it reliable to go for touch screen ...then .. buttons....????


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't go for touch screen....better stick with a normal cam with buttons


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2011)

yup go for buttons...dont go for touch screens now


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yup go for buttons...dont go for touch screens now



Does any one own A3200 Canon? Is the image distorted as being reported on amazon? How about Lumix FH2


----------

